# The Living Cookbook 2011



## nwdave (Apr 9, 2011)

I just joined the ranks of those on this site who use Living Cookbook (LC) to maintain their recipes in.  I know that Scarbelly, ShooterRick and BarbieQueen are also users and was just curious how many others are using this cookbook.


----------



## meateater (Apr 9, 2011)

They should make a section for this.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL Dave

I just posted an invite to join a recipe exchange group for Living Cookbook users

Thanks man


----------



## nwdave (Apr 9, 2011)

Heck, us Left Coasters (that does include Nevada by the way) have to stay a step or two ahead of them other folks.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay based on you guys recomendations I bought it...


----------



## biaviian (Apr 9, 2011)

It is a great program.  I haven't taken the time to use it too much but I have played with it and found it to be very robust.  The recipe capture feature is amazing and is a feature that I just found the other day.


----------



## nwdave (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been working with it rather extensively and really like it's ways.  I've used Mastercook and LC has it beat, if nothing else, then in the capability to post additional images to the recipe.  But more so in other areas.  It's got the feel of a full function data base program but is user friendly.  Oh, and by the way, the tech support is fairly responsive.  In fairness, it was a weekend and even he gets a day or two off.  You get a 30 day free trial period to put it through its paces to see if you like it.  I like it so much, I'm going to have to get a second license so I can put it on my laptap for when I hit the road this summer in the trailer.

~Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 10, 2011)

NWDave said:


> I've been working with it rather extensively and really like it's ways.  I've used Mastercook and LC has it beat, if nothing else, then in the capability to post additional images to the recipe.  But more so in other areas.  It's got the feel of a full function data base program but is user friendly.  Oh, and by the way, the tech support is fairly responsive.  In fairness, it was a weekend and even he gets a day or two off.  You get a 30 day free trial period to put it through its paces to see if you like it.  I like it so much, I'm going to have to get a second license so I can put it on my laptap for when I hit the road this summer in the trailer.
> 
> ~Dave


Dave

I am doing the same thing. Any chance you might be in So Cal this summer? You have a place to stay here if you like - we would love to meet you


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 10, 2011)

Never heard of it.  But off to google it now.


----------



## nwdave (Apr 10, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Dave
> 
> I am doing the same thing. Any chance you might be in So Cal this summer? You have a place to stay here if you like - we would love to meet you


Thanks for the offer but we're probably heading east on I-90 to see some new territory before rolling into the Denver area.  We passed on Yellowstone last year and need to get there at least once.  I know that August is a bad time of year for visiting there, but September doesn't work into the schedule too well.


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 10, 2011)

Its a great program!  I have moved most of my recipes over to the Living Cook Book software and have not been sorry.


----------

